# Redmoor Root - Waterlogging



## sr20det (28 May 2012)

I managed to go shopping and get a nice chunk of red wood for my nano.  Had to make a few cuts to get it to fit, which hurt seeing it was expensive to begin with.  Anyhow on filling water the root was making for the surface, now I have managed to place a rock on it to hold it down, but wondered, how long would it take before I can remove the rock and the wood stay down?

In the past all the wood I have bought has come from the water and went down immediately.  So not familair on how long it would take.

Many Thanks


----------



## Gary Nelson (28 May 2012)

*Re: Redwood Root - Waterlogging*

Mine took 2-3 weeks before I could remove the rock that weighed it down.


----------



## sr20det (28 May 2012)

*Re: Redwood Root - Waterlogging*



			
				Gary Nelson said:
			
		

> Mine took 2-3 weeks before I could remove the rock that weighed it down.



Balls, i was hoping it was sooner, hmmm, looks like I will leave it as is for the next week or two then. Waiting for my filter anyway.  But was hoping it was a few days.  Thanks


----------



## hinch (28 May 2012)

*Re: Redwood Root - Waterlogging*

if you take it back out and boil it it'll take about an hour


----------



## sr20det (28 May 2012)

*Re: Redwood Root - Waterlogging*



			
				hinch said:
			
		

> if you take it back out and boil it it'll take about an hour



heard that break down the wood faster though as causes or a speeds up the bi-degrade process of the wood itself?  Just something I read mind.


----------



## hinch (28 May 2012)

*Re: Redwood Root - Waterlogging*

naah its fine also helps remove any tannins stop them staining your water


----------



## sr20det (29 May 2012)

*Re: Redwood Root - Waterlogging*



			
				hinch said:
			
		

> naah its fine also helps remove any tannins stop them staining your water



Hmmm, tad late, I spent an hour attaching moss to one of the branches before I put in tank, so boiling is out if the question now I think .

It has a rock on it and no fish as of yet, and no tanins being leached, so I may just do a few water changes and add carbon to filter when it arrives.

Think it will be a month before I add shrimp in which case  , Patience I guess, lol


----------



## Gary Nelson (29 May 2012)

Patience is the key in this game, it will be worth the wait


----------



## johnski (29 May 2012)

Mine took about 3 weeks until it would stay submerged, and it started rotting after about 3½ years or so in the tank.


----------



## sr20det (29 May 2012)

johnski said:
			
		

> Mine took about 3 weeks until it would stay submerged, and it started rotting after about 3½ years or so in the tank.



How did you know it was rotting? Break, first or something?


----------



## johnski (29 May 2012)

sr20det said:
			
		

> johnski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mostly by the smell, but It started going really soft and broke down when rubbed.


----------



## sr20det (29 May 2012)

johnski said:
			
		

> sr20det said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see only 3 yrs in the tank, woould have thought they would last longer, was this Redmoor woood also?


----------



## johnski (29 May 2012)

sr20det said:
			
		

> I see only 3 yrs in the tank, woould have thought they would last longer, was this Redmoor woood also?



Yea it was Redmoor. I got it from AE.


----------



## sr20det (31 May 2012)

johnski said:
			
		

> sr20det said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope mine lasts longer so I hope, I got a piece of bog wood, not redmoor, which has been in tank for 10 years.


----------

